# IN STOCK NOW !! Kanger SUBOX Mini Full Kit - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape

Our shipment of mini SUBOX are being packed as we speak and will ship this evening. We are expecting stock to land Wednesday 

Pre-orders are up on the site 







GET YOURS HERE:

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/pre-orders/products/kanger-subox-mini-full-kit

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Sir Vape

White seems to be a firm favourite so far according to orders. 

What's your colour choice???

Black for me personally

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## skola

Sir Vape said:


> White seems to be a firm favourite so far according to orders.
> 
> What's your colour choice???
> 
> Black for me personally



Do you know if the black one comes with an extra set of black O-rings??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Not a 100% sure @skola will ask and let you know bro.


----------



## skola

Sir Vape said:


> Not a 100% sure @skola will ask and let you know bro.



Thanks bud. I was just thinking how good it would look with the black O-rings!


----------



## Sir Vape

Red blends with the trim though

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## sneakydino

The black one looks like the tank is not sitting flush

Still pretty damn sweet though...


----------



## skola

sneakydino said:


> The black one looks like the tank is not sitting flush
> 
> Still pretty damn sweet though...


I think that's just the pic. I've seen a few reviews from very reputable guys and none have commented on any gap between the atty and mod.


----------



## sneakydino

skola said:


> I think that's just the pic. I've seen a few reviews from very reputable guys and none have commented on any gap between the atty and mod.



Ya i'll also looked at the pic on sir vapes website closely and you can see that the tank just isn't screwed on fully

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sir Vape

Will take better pics for the site when they arrive. It's typical Chinese products shoots. They have great products but when it comes to product and marketing shoots they are rather useless


----------



## Sir Vape

Second batch SUBOX leaving today. We expect shipment to land Wed / Thurs next week. Please note that black is only available.

Pre-order yours now:

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/pre-orders/products/kanger-subox-mini-full-kit


----------



## Willyza

I think you can get a "black" replacement glass as well 
anyway 
can the tanks be bought separately ?


----------



## Sir Vape

Our batch of black SUBOX Mini's are in South Africa. We expect delivery on Thurs/Friday 

Order yours now:
http://www.sirvape.co.za/…/produ…/kanger-subox-mini-full-kit


----------



## ET

Awesome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET

And i got mine. All kinds of awesome, 50w device the size of an istick 30w, black ceramic coated subtank with awesome new and improved rba section, yeah this little bundle of joy will become my daily everywhere anytime nom. Got a 5 wrap 2.6mm id, 0.7 ohm clapton in the rba section, happily vaping away at 36 watts.


----------



## Sir Vape

Units are now in stock. All pre-orders are being packed and will be couriered today. 

Stock is limited. Get yours now 

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/kanger-subox-mini-full-kit


----------



## BigGuy

Okay slow down peeps my hands can only write so fast.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

